# Sad rat in a small Tank in a pet store in kelowna BC, anyone???



## jburgess (Apr 13, 2011)

I was in Sunshine pets in westbank yesterday... they have a 3 year old male rat named patch... he was dropped off there one night and is living an a small dirty tank...awww!! I tried to convince the hubby to let me take him, but he said no... but i cannot get him off my mind.. so if you or someone can take in a sad old man and give him the love he deserves.. he's only $5.85 there... im sure they would just give him to you though if you asked! He;s cuddely and friendly! black hooded.....


----------



## jburgess (Apr 13, 2011)

no one??? Fine i'll adopt him! hahah ... i actually just got my hubby to cave in so im picking him up today!! yippie


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

That is fantastic!!!! I adore the oldies but I am very very far from him, in Toronto. ;D


----------



## jburgess (Apr 13, 2011)

Well he's home and in his new cage... way bigger then the 12x12 cage he has been in for the past 4 months!! i guesshe did get dropped off with 9 other youger ones and he was the last one... i stuck my hand in and he immediatlyjumped up and started licking me.. i think he would have crawled up out of the cage if i would have let him... he's overweight.. but i hope the new larger cage and the silent spinner might tone him down a bit... pluss there are 2 levels so getting up and down should work him out a bit... very sweet so far! peeing and marking, but i knew that was going to happen! i have 2 3 month old girls as well, different cage and all.. ihave them in the same room... im not sure if im going to keep it like that as i think it might drive them crazy smelling eachother... Anyways im happy and i think he will be too!


----------

